# New (Wife said I am crazy)



## VC-Richard (Jan 25, 2017)

I just purchased a sailboat this last weekend. It's a 21' 1986 Macgregor. It is in fantastic shape. I have owned a speed boat but never a sailboat. I live in the San Diego area and now need to learn how to sail. This purchase was done after an eight year long thinking, and not acting decision. I would go out looking at boats walking around the marinas looking on Craigslist and other boat purchasing web sites and finally I pulled out my wallet and did it.




Rich


----------



## Wes (Mar 27, 2016)

Either take a lesson or get on a race boat as "rail meat" or find a mate who knows how to sail and head on out...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

You're crazy ..................................... have fun!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

IIRC, Mission Bay would be good learning waters.
Lived there 40 yrs ago.

Before you know it, you'll be taking her (and her, too) to Catalina...
Watch the kelp....


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Good luck, have fun, congrats!


----------



## North Channel Sailor (Jan 15, 2017)

Congratulations on the boat. Just do it. Go sailing! Trial and error. Check the weather and use the proper safety gear, enjoy, its magic.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife said more than just that I was crazy when I bought my boat... 

I still remember her watching coldly out the kitchen window with a glass of Chardonnay as we struggled to back the trailer down a narrow alley to park the boat next to the garage.

Next spring though it only took one (1) sail and she was hooked!

Have fun, read a couple books, and go sailing


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Sailing is great, Richard, and San Diego is a great place to get introduced to it. I hope you have many great experiences with your boat!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new boat !

Take a sailing class with the wife, that way you'll both learn to enjoy the boat together.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

I betcha that an afternoon with "Sailing for Dummies" would teach you the basics on a Mac 21. Hardest part is getting it in and out of the slip. I assume a small outboard?

(The book is really called "Sailing for Dummies" - it is not meant at all as a reference to the OP)


----------



## VC-Richard (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments keep them coming! Tonight I was checking on line for sailing lessons. I found some of them are very expensive! I guess some time in my eight year quest I would have looked that up. To late now I have thrown caution to the wind... =) I found one that will teach me on my boat not as expensive is that the way to go?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard Rich...my wife thinks I am crazy too but we are landlocked farmers...I think lessons on your own boat is a great option,I have a retired teacher that goes out with me,his boat is broke and hasn't been out in 7 yrs ,knows our lakes well and is thrilled to be back at it ,its a win-win, now I gotta find someone to teach me on my S2 when it's operational....Ralph.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Rich,
I'm not sure what schools are in your area. We took lessons together at the Annapolis Sailing School. They offer a weekend course with classroom each morning and sailing in the afternoons for $450.

It's not cheap but it taught us the basics, got us out on the water and most importantly got my wife hooked on sailing. For us it was money well spent.

I think one of the best things they do is they separate spouses onto different boats so you both learn. In the long run that leads to fewer arguments and less yelling 

I don't know if we'd have learned as much taking the class on our own boat (though that might have been a nice follow up). Focus on learning the basics and learning to enjoy sailing together. 

You'll make mistakes, they'll make for good stories later on. Just enjoy being out on the water, it's addictive. 

Best of luck,
Jim


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

VC-Richard said:


> I just purchased a sailboat this last weekend. It's a 21' 1986 Macgregor. It is in fantastic shape. I have owned a speed boat but never a sailboat. I live in the San Diego area and now need to learn how to sail. This purchase was done after an eight year long thinking, and not acting decision. I would go out looking at boats walking around the marinas looking on Craigslist and other boat purchasing web sites and finally I pulled out my wallet and did it.
> 
> Rich


Congrats
Use it a lot!!!!!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

By definition, if you own a sailboat you are crazy. So the bad news my friend is you are trying to verify that you are sane by asking a pile of other crazy people. 

Good luck and just go sailing.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

JimMcGee said:


> Congratulations on the new boat !
> 
> Take a sailing class with the wife, that way you'll both learn to enjoy the boat together.


NO. You both need to take lessons, but not together. By separating you each wind up focusing more and are far more likely to both become good sailors.

Sail together, learn apart.

And welcome to the insanity of sailing. The wettest, slowest, and most fun way to get anywhere.


----------



## magdiego (Mar 2, 2014)

VC-Richard said:


> Tonight I was checking on line for sailing lessons. I found some of them are very expensive! I guess some time in my eight year quest I would have looked that up.


Since you're in San Diego, check out Mission Bay Aquatic Center. My husband and I both started with their Basic Sailing class, then took their Advanced class. Sailing becomes very simple when it's reduced to one sail and the tiller. 

They also offer a keel boat series of classes, but I think there is value to learning to sail in a dinghy.

Mary


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Stumble said:


> NO. You both need to take lessons, but not together. By separating you each wind up focusing more and are far more likely to both become good sailors.
> 
> Sail together, learn apart.
> 
> And welcome to the insanity of sailing. The wettest, slowest, and most fun way to get anywhere.


LOL, Greg that was pretty much my second post. I don't know if all schools do it but ours separated spouses onto different boats and it was non-negotiable.

It was definitely a good idea, this way you both learn to sail and enjoy the boat.

Yet somehow I always get stuck working on the diesel... :laugher


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

I (long ago) took the ASA courses. It wasn't really worth the $$$ for me, but I already had been taught to sail by a friend that raced. It's worth it for others. People learn differently. 

I learned to sail on a Columbia 5.5 and J-24s. Sailed Lido 14s for awhile. I now own a Catalina 30. I'm not of the mind that dinghy sailing is completely necessary to be a good keelboat sailor. It may be quite detrimental to those that don't like to get wet and un-capsize the boat. I have a few buddies that the first thing we always tried to do on the Lidos were to get them upside down... always freaked out the lifeguards at the lake.. Good for a laugh or two. The wives learned very quickly not to go out with us. OTOH, dinghy sailing boils sailing down to the very basics quickly.


----------

